# Freezing cheese



## adenoma (Aug 29, 1999)

Can someone tell me whether it's okay to freeze Roquefort cheese? Today I had a windfall at a local market of Roquefort at only $2.99 a pound (usually it's up to $14.99 a pound).I immediately bought a chunk and it's really excellent Roquefort, complete with the official French government stamp. Since this is going to be for my own rather than for commercial use, I won't be using more than a couple of ounces or so at a time. If it can be frozen, however, I will grab a couple of pounds of it before the owner of the market is hauled away by the men in white coats. I have frozen several other types of cheese with no trouble, except that it makes them more crumbly. Since Roquefort is rather crumbly to begin with, this shouldn't be a factor. However, before I attempt it I'd like to hear some feedback from those who have. Many thanks!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I agree, don't freeze it. But it will last quite awhile in your fridge. I've kept blue cheeses in my fridge for months with no ill effects to the cheese, just make sure it is well wrapped or your entire fridge will soon start smelling of cheese.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

http://www.fromages.com

all you need to know about French Cheese. order, read about, question, enjoy........


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I consistenly freeze entire blocks of American without a problem for daily use. Usually break up the block into weekly portions before freezing. Works well, haven't noticed any change in flavor. Of course, that's _American_ cheese for ya!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I think that says it all you can cook with it but it's texture doesn't weather the freezer shoot at $2.99 a # I 'd invest heavily


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It might fester after thawing out and cause 
foodborne illess.

Bye.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fester? what if you just throw it in the oven and bake it in/on something?
Fester? Oh man I just took a mini med school class on infectious diseases this past Tuesday Fester conjures up bad stuff, Roquefort is yummy good stuff.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Fester was the uncle on the Adams family I think.

Yes, I've seen the blue cheese crumbles frozen, but then used in dressings, etc.

At that price, you can't loose.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i may be stabbing in the dark, but if, and if you can, find someone with a cryovac machine (local butcher or someone) who is willing to share, break the rocquefort down into smaller portions and perhaps cryovac the portions before freezing.

Quite possibly, this could help you out.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i may be stabbing in the dark, but if, and if you can, find someone with a cryovac machine (local butcher or someone) who is willing to share, break the rocquefort down into smaller portions and perhaps cryovac the portions before freezing.

This could possibly be the way to go.

oops, double post - soz

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited October 03, 2000).]


----------



## nathall (Jul 28, 2013)

What if you create a Roquefort cheesecake, which contains cream cheese, Roquefort Cheese, sour cream, fresh chives & parsley, eggs & flour; can that be frozen after baking?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!  Way to dredge up an old post, no activity in 13 years.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, but that _begs the question,_/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifis the cheese still good after 13 years? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


chefbuba said:


> Wow! Way to dredge up an old post, no activity in 13 years.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yum, 13 year old, freezer burnt cheese.  Can't wait to get me some!!!!


----------

